# Machine knit Dreambird



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, this took a long time, mostly because I have trouble concentrating for a long time, but finally I am finished this. I used the Dreambird pattern and adapted it to my standard gauge Brother 940. The colours aren't exact because of the dull weather today, but I am pretty happy with it. It took a bit of steaming and ironing to stop the curl . When my DH said "wow! " I knew it was okay.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

Double wow.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Machine knit? I am even more impressed. Great job!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

lovely! saw your explanation after I spoke.... will have to get this as I LOVE these types of shawls and to know I could figure it out on the machine is even better...thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## Bethtilbegrant (Aug 5, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Great job on your DreamBird!


----------



## CathyAnn2 (Dec 22, 2015)

I echo your husband... WOW! On a machine! I can't imagine the work that took to get it all figured out. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

It's stunning!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your Dreambird is amazing! Looks like it is in flight in the second photo. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

So impressive!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful. ????


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

What yarn did you use? Your shawl is beautiful!!!! This is on my to-do list.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Gorgeous. Way to go!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Agree "wow" on a machine too!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

colleenmay said:


> What yarn did you use? Your shawl is beautiful!!!! This is on my to-do list.


Thanks! I used a cone of unknown acrylic yarn and one 100 gram ball of variegated acrylic yarn for the feathers. Both yarns were a sock weight and I used T 3 on a standard machine. I don't think the gauge matters that much, because you can judge as you are knitting, as to how long you want it, and add or not add more feathers. I used the row by row instructions on the Dreambird pattern. Lots of counting and short rowing, but by the time I got to the last 10 feathers, I had a pretty good idea of what to do! As you knit, you bind off the neck and then increase on the feather point, so it is best to start on the farthest of the right side of the bed (neck line end) because gradually the knitting moves to the left (feather end). Eventually you will end up on the farthest you can go to the left, so I used the garter bar to remove everything and move it back to the far right , then continued until it was at the far left again. I think I had to move it 3 times, but that was simple. If you don't have a garter bar, then you can do a few rows of waste yarn, and rehang it that way, but it takes a bit longer of course. It really was easy but just required a lot of attention because every row was a different count. If I do it again, I am going to cut cardboard lengths to measure the number of needles I need to have in work, because it is mostly repeated numbers...I.e. K 36, k 40, k36, k 40... Etc...


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

deemail said:


> lovely! saw your explanation after I spoke.... will have to get this as I LOVE these types of shawls and to know I could figure it out on the machine is even better...thanks so much for sharing...


If you have the Dreambird pattern, you just have to follow the row by row instructions, and figure out what tension works with the yarn you use. This was sock weight yarn, and I used T3 on a standard machine.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

That is really stunning!


----------



## Sheltienut (Aug 13, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Machine knit idea is good. I have done on needles but appreciate making on machine too. Very beautiful.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW, here too! It's on my to do list also, and I already have the yarn. I'm inspired by your Dreambird.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

That is fantastic!!!


----------



## LucieB (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow! indeed. Great job.


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

It is sooo beautiful , no wonder it took a long time. That is an awsome shawl and good on your husband giving you a WOW ,you certainly deserve it,Ose


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow is right. That is beautiful.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow is right. That is just beautiful!


----------



## Loee (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow and double wow, beautiful


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Words don't describe its beauty. I've wanted to do it for ages. Now I know it's doable!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, you have been busy!  That is really pretty! :sm24: Ann


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Triple Wow!!!


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

It is my dream to knit this too. It's beautiful.


----------



## phoinix (Dec 29, 2015)

How lovely! Great job


----------



## snowflake526 (Mar 15, 2011)

Simply gorgeous. Very talented lady.


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

This is stunning. Is there any chance of you giving us a few hints as to how you reinterpreted the pattern, I have the hand knitting pattern and have thought it would be great machine knitted but did not know how to go about it?


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

Worth the effort and a heirloom has been made to be used and passed down for generation to come.
Be sure to include an explanation of how you made this treasure and who you made it for and include pictures of her wearing it to be passed down with this beautiful work of art!


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Fantabulous!!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

You've done a marvelous job. I also purchased the machine-knit pattern, but have been busy with other projects. This is something I'm determined to do.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very impressive. I don't know if I'd have the concentration to work one of these, so I applaud your ability to work something so complex to a gorgeous result.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful! Looks great!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Soooooo Pretty!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! It is beautiful!


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful Job!! Is there a machine knit version of the Dreambird out there for purchase??? I just found a crocheted version in a magazine- maybe I should tackle that one?? Would prefer to do it on my machine!!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, what a masterpiece! How long and wide did it end up to be?


----------



## evelynetricot (Jun 19, 2015)

wow too !
I saw the test on shortrowing on alessandrina.com and think I will have a try. I did it per hand and it too ages. maybe with stockinette stitch on a machine would be much quicker.
congratulations


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Impressive knitting❤❤ It's magnificent!!


----------



## Claranne (Mar 30, 2015)

Just Super! truly beautiful


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

lindalou6 said:


> This is stunning. Is there any chance of you giving us a few hints as to how you reinterpreted the pattern, I have the hand knitting pattern and have thought it would be great machine knitted but did not know how to go about it?


I used the page of the pattern for the smaller version, that gives a line by line instruction as to how many stitches to knit, and just repeated it from row 1 to row 64. I started at the right with a cast on of 104 stitches per the small pattern version. Follow the rows exactly and have the carriage on hold. When i got to the last row, I decreased the neck edge by 12 stitches, and when I went back across, I increased back up to the full amount of stitches- which in this case was 104. you just keep repeating those 64 rows, but read carefully, because on some rows, you just knit 2 stitches in the main colour, and then switch to the feather colour for the rest of the row, and then you switch back. It is all written there, but you have to pay attention. As you do a few feathers, it starts to get easier . I would stop for a few days and then have to remind myself when I went back to it. 
Also because it is just a stocking stitch, unlike the garter stitch of the hand pattern, it needs to be steamed and ironed to stop the curl. You will also have to remove it, as you do the decreases and increases, because you run out of room, but with a garter bar it is easy, or waste yarn and then rehang it back on the far right, and start over again. I would love to see other versions, because this is a beautiful pattern. I am hand knitting one right now, and using a black background, with Unforgetable yarn for the feathers, and the colour changes are beautiful


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

GinB said:


> You've done a marvelous job. I also purchased the machine-knit pattern, but have been busy with other projects. This is something I'm determined to do.


Omg, is there a machine knit version?? I didn't know that! Although, just following the line by line instructions does work, so I guess it would be very similar.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

lindasuejensen said:


> Wow, what a masterpiece! How long and wide did it end up to be?


It is about 52 inches long, by 10 inches deep from neck edge to the tip of a feather.


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

I would love to find the machine knitting pattern for this -- does anyone know if it has been changed to MK?


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks so much for your detailed response, if I'd been more patient I would have seen your earlier post too but so inspired by your photo. Thanks Linda


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Superb! Congratulations!


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

Could you tell me where to get the machine knitting pattern? Thanks bunches.


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

KarlaHW said:


> It is my dream to knit this too. It's beautiful.


So that's why they call it Dreambird. LOL! It is beautiful though and looks as though it is worth the time as is anything that is worthwhile.
Steve in PA


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Amazing! You are a wiz at machine knitting. I had to look for another skein of yarn when I was about 2/3 finished with my dreambird shawl. That was about 2 years ago :sm03:


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow !!!!


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Was it hard to figure it out? I have wanted to make one of these for so long but not to sure I can figure out how to make it on my machine.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

That is amazing, well done you. There are some clever people on here. Sue


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

ladyhoffer said:


> Was it hard to figure it out? I have wanted to make one of these for so long but not to sure I can figure out how to make it on my machine.


 I just followed the hand knit pattern line by line. I cast on the required number of needles and then knit using short rows. I detailed this more, in a response earlier, that might be helpful if you look back to earlier comments on this thread. You would have to have the Dreambird pattern. It takes time because you have to be aware of needle count for every row, but after a while it is just part of the pattern. 
Good luck!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

topotex said:


> Could you tell me where to get the machine knitting pattern? Thanks bunches.


I am not aware of a machine knit pattern for this. I used the hand knit directions.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow,too! Excellent job,and beautiful, too. I can see you getting lots of requests for this one.


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

WOW says it all


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

That is just beautiful, but the patience to figure this out and do it am not sure I could do that. So I do admire you and the beautiful work


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

NanaMc said:


> Great job on your DreamBird!


I see you have a beautiful dreambird as your icon! I just love the many different variations that can happen just with different colours!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorgeous. Well done.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## kaspar (Jun 15, 2015)

Here is a similar version that is free! I will try this on my Bond Classic!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-with-flames


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

kaspar said:


> Here is a similar version that is free! I will try this on my Bond Classic!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-with-flames


That's great! Thanks for sharing and I am looking forward to seeing yours when you do it!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful job! I love the colors.


----------

